# How do I link 2 Helix units?



## tgafish

I've searched online quite a bit and think I know the answer but I'm not sure. I have a Helix 7 and would like to purchase another for the back of the boat that shares the same transducer. What do I need to do to make this happen?


----------



## hommer23

Call hummingbird at 800-633-1468 they will give you the exact answer.


----------



## sureshot006

Are they network capable? For 1 transducer and 2 units I think that's what you gotta do.


----------



## Joe Smoke

Exactly what I am working on now on my boat. Have had a Helix 7 Chirp SI GPS on the dash, and then I turn it around on a Ram Mount so I can view it from the front- but tired of that. Purchased a Helix 7 Chirp DI GPS to mount on the front. Are you just networking the 2 Helix to share info and screens, or do you have any accessories to network also? I have a Minn Kota iPilot Link trolling motor, so I am also networking that to control the trolling motor from either unit.


----------



## tgafish

Found out my current model is not network capable so I'm out of luck. Looks like I'll just install a second transducer.


----------



## LOman

I recall reading that you can link two devices directly through the ethernet connections. Because you will ne linking three devices (two graphs and the trolling motor) I believe that you will need to install a ethernet hub.


----------



## sfw1960

The Helix 5 and 7 Gen 1 have no Ethernet connections Tom.
Nor do the Helix 7 G2.

You must have at minimum any of the Helix 7 G2N or the newest G3N model variants.
Be it Chirp Sonar, DI , SI or the newest Mega SI or Mega DI G3Ns.
I've got 4 Helix and and i-Pilot Link connected, so I know my way around a HB network...
:mischeif:


----------



## Bruce William

sfw1960 said:


> The Helix 5 and 7 Gen 1 have no Ethernet connections Tom.
> Nor do the Helix 7 G2.
> 
> You must have at minimum any of the Helix 7 G2N or the newest G3N model variants.
> Be it Chirp Sonar, DI , SI or the newest Mega SI or Mega DI G3Ns.
> I've got 4 Helix and and i-Pilot Link connected, so I know my way around a HB network...
> :mischeif:


I got a Helix 7 G2n on the dash and want to buy a Helix X G3N unit for the back of the boat. My Ulterra has a built in transducer and I use this trolling motor for most of my trolling and spot lock applications. 

What would you recommend I do to connect these together. PM me if it is something you can talk about off line.


----------



## sfw1960

Bruce,
If you're not adding an i-Pilot *Link* to the mix you won't require the AS ETH 5PXG Ethernet switch, get the AS EC XXE cable (XX = length) like the 15' here :
https://humminbird.johnsonoutdoors.com/accessories/cables/as-ec-15e-15-ethernet-cable

Then you'll need 2 AS EC QDE Ethernet adapters, one for each control head then they can share data.
Spot Lock is an option on regular i-Pilot as well as the Link.

As far as what unit you're putting at the helm, I have no idea what your budget is or desired screen size.
I'd recommend the Helix 9 Mega + SI G3N _minimum_ because it will show you things you never knew were down there...

If you're running an i-Pilot Link then the switch is required for more than 2 connected devices.

I have 4 displays and a Link so my 5 ports are full on my AS ETH 5PXG, if I wanted to add anything else I'd need another AS ETH 5PXG and 2 ft Ethernet cable to add anything more, like a 360 or radar, neither is on my list!

If you need more info you can PM me or email me, same name here @T_gmail.

HTH,
RAS


----------



## sfw1960

BTW Tom the G2N's are discontinued, might be a good idea to sell the older one/s and grab network models before they're gone.


----------



## Double d's

What is the difference between the g2n and g3n? Or should I say advantage.
Bought a 10”g2n last year and looking to add another.


----------



## sfw1960

Double d's said:


> What is the difference between the g2n and g3n? Or should I say advantage.
> Bought a 10”g2n last year and looking to add another.


The G2N 2D or SI unit's don't have the Dual Spectrum low Q wide band Chirp, and none of the G2N's put out 8000 watts - they have 4000 watts instead.

Equates to more range and better defined targets, even in deeper water.


----------



## Double d's

Damn, just can’t keep up with this stuff. Will the new stuff require the use of a separate battery as well? 
Is this a big enough leap in tech over the G2N mega di to warrant making another jump?


----------



## sfw1960

It's a great improvement, but I will be running my G2N's for some time to come.

I don't fish deep often, so it will serve me well for a while.

If I was starting new - or had coin to change the whole setup I might get the new ones, they are awesome though!

I've seen some shots over 125' that are super sweet.


----------



## Bruce William

I just got an email they rolled out a new version Helix G4N and SOLIX G3 series. They look great.


----------



## sfw1960

Yeah, they have a new type of connections for the Gen 3 Solix with a faster processor (should boot quicker, a frequent complaint) and the Gen 4 Helix will also come in a 15” as well as having NMEA2K support and Wifi.
There's going to be the "saltwater" series called Apex with a choice of 13,16 & 19” displays. MSRP on the 19 is $4999.
The Helix 7 will remain G3N (no changes AFAIK).
Info is up on HB site but I've not looked through it because today is official release date.


----------



## sfw1960

https://www.humminbird.com/news/article/humminbird-introduces-fourth-generation-helix


----------



## sfw1960

They're starting to ship some models now.
The HW Chirp is sweet because it's available on the ice machines and MDI G2N'S have it, MSI can use an MDI XDCR and the G3N/4N have it even in the SI models.
Not cheap, but about the best imaging available in a consumer grade unit.
Guys will argue that - but the number of Blue L fans defecting speaks volumes regardless of opinions...


----------

